# Any books you recommend?



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I was just wondering if any of you recommend any police/CJ books? Also, do any of you recommend any of those "How to Prepare" books, like the Barron's Police Exam book? PM/email or just respond here, thanks


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

badogg88 said:


> I was just wondering if any of you recommend any police/CJ books? Also, do any of you recommend any of those "How to Prepare" books, like the Barron's Police Exam book? PM/email or just respond here, thanks


I am not sure what you are asking?

If you are preparing for a police exam usually departments issue you a study guide before the exam, although not always. The Barron book is ok but please save yourself some money, go to your local library and pick it up there and take it out for 2 weeks or so. Familiarize yourself with different types of police exams before you take an exam. This may help take the stress out of being confused to what style of exam/s you are taking.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

badogg,

Are you referring to studying for the MA Civil Service exam? if so, Civil Service provides a study guide. Like BHCCPD says, it helps to take different exams.... you'll only get better as you understand what's on the tests... The civil service test is basic and requires no law enforcement experience (entry level test) and its not exactly the SAT's... It's mostly about memorizing a picture, getting facts in order, map reading, and differentiating mug shots... real basic stuff. I've taken other exams also (Baltimore, Hampton NH, Holliston, MA) and passed them all, they are all quite similar... basic... it's amazing how people can fail them though. I admit I'm not the brightest bulb on the planet but always seem to do well on these.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Some good leisure reading:

Midnights: A year with the Wellfleet Police, by Alec Wilkinson.

Its an interesting book about the authors experience working as a FT Police officer for about a year during the 1970's. Fresh out of college, no prior interest in police work. Tossed into a cruiser, given a gun, and patrolling the streets with no academy training. Good Book!! :idea:

Exam Prep books:

Every police officer exam prep book has been beneficial to me, although I have yet to get a police job :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2003)

Mikey682,

I read that whole book Midnights: A year with the Wellfleet Police, by Alec Wilkinson.  on a flight from Boston to Dallas. Good book I must say but a monkey could have written it.

I did need some help with the big words but the stewardess helped me out. I am no literary giant like some on here claim to be but that book just wasn't worth the $2 I paid for it used. Anyone want my copy? It's out of print.

A better book is The Cops Are Robbers by Jerry Clemente. It tells you how the North Shore was, waaaaaay back in the day and how a bit of power goes to ones head. God bless the Mets. I miss them so............


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I was bored so I did some research....

Actually you can find Midnights: A year with the Wellfleet Police, by Alec Wilkinson Right here.. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-handle-form/102-1369938-3891325 A new copy (limited amount) are about $11 and you can buy a used one for $0.50... not bad...

The Cops Are Robbers... on Amazon there are only used ones available (4 of them) 1 for $27 the other (3) for $70 each...damn!! http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...f=sr_1_2/102-1369938-3891325?v=glance&s=books
Barnes and Noble has 2 used copies for about $52 each http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Oo...6266&wbflg=N&page=/booksearch/isbnInquiry.asp

_*Damn!!...*_
:idea: :idea: :idea: Someone remind me to write a book when I retire.... so my out of print books can be expensive too.... :idea: :idea: :idea:


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

RPD931 said:


> I was bored so I did some research...


Midnight shift again??


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

For leisure reading: A Cop's Cop By Edward Connoly &amp; Christopher Harding.

For Exams both Prep books by Barron and Cliffs. The benefits are not just for the writen exam, but they touch upon the interveiw, PATs, polgraphs and other areas of the hiring process. You don't NEED these books to past the exams, but it helps.


----------



## TheFuzz357 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Are Cops Racist? *by Heather McDonald

Some great statistics and points of view that some civilians will never understand.


----------



## Brian823 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Books / Recommendations*

I strongly recommend...._Kavanagh, Captain Thomas S.J.: Minute Police Talks. A Complete Police Manual_ (c) 1937. Kavanaugh was a Captain with the Boston Police Department and this book is very insightful. (ex: avoid sick people unless it is your duty to take care of them. Don't drink from a glass or cup used by others. Use a bubbling fountain if possible...When you clothing or shoes get wet, change them as soon as possible...Do not let the PD be the cause of your taking your first drink....If you have a prisoner in custody, take hold of his coat sleeve....School yourself on all occasions to keep perfectly cool.... Hold conversation with nobody, especially women, except in the line of duty.... Get away from wearing fancy-toed, patent leather, or cake-eater shoes, and you will have little trouble with your feet.... Chapter 34..."Radio Cruising Cars..." Chapter 19..."Modus Operandi: Loft Burglars"


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2003)

hey Brian823,

I still get the same instructions from my mother as Captain Thomas S.J. Kavanagh gives in his book. Still good advice to this day I say. I can only add "...........avoid children with runny noses who want to use your police pants as handkerchiefs". Those are words to live by.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

CampusOfficer said:


> RPD931 said:
> 
> 
> > I was bored so I did some research...
> ...


Yep, and a quiet time on the "D".


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2003)

HousingCop said:


> Mikey682,
> 
> I read that whole book Midnights: A year with the Wellfleet Police, by Alec Wilkinson.  on a flight from Boston to Dallas. Good book I must say but a monkey could have written it.
> 
> A better book is The Cops Are Robbers by Jerry Clemente. It tells you how the North Shore was, waaaaaay back in the day and how a bit of power goes to ones head. God bless the Mets. I miss them so............


Was that the Medford Exam scandal


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

[
A better book is The Cops Are Robbers by Jerry Clemente. It tells you how the North Shore was, waaaaaay back in the day and how a bit of power goes to ones head. God bless the Mets. I miss them so............[/quote]

Was that the Medford Exam scandal[/quote]

Sort of...It mainly was about the Depositors Trust Robbery that took place Memorial Day weekend 1980..I have read the book...Clemente does talk about the exams but it mostly talks about the robbbery and the aftermath....BTW are those guys still in jail or did they get out...


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Troopers (and wannabes) will likely enjoy Enforcement Odyssey: The Massachusetts State Police. It is hardcover, and discusses the history of the MSP along with some great pictures. Amazon has it as a special order for $42ish.

Amazon.com link

-Mike


----------

